# Who's pen is whos...Intermediate Contest



## Justturnin (Feb 20, 2012)

I will go first.
Gator Jaw (a 1st) with Copper Filing packing in the tooth sockets cast in black PR.
I am very happy with this pen, I knew I would not win but pushed myself to try something I have been a bit intimidated by, the Jaw.

I packed the teeth with Copper Filings mixed with Epoxy prior to casting, a 1st to fill a void w/ anything not CA.
The Pen is a Long Click, another first which was tricky to get it as straight as I did and to drill. I actually turned it down 2 times because I would take it in the house and just look at it and find errors to fix.

I built up the CA and sanded back to the bone to make sure the Bone voids the PR could not get to were filled.

I finish turned down the .15mm below the bushing and built back to .2 over. Sanded back even w/ the fittings leaving a .15mm coat of CA over it. MM to 12k, Huts Ultra Gloss, white compound to polish.

So which pen is yours and how to you step out of your box to bring it to life?


----------



## tkbarron (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll be the first to say job well done!.  That is a very creative piece of work.  It's just beautiful.

Tom


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 20, 2012)

Here is my intermediate looser.  I was actually getting ready to post it to another thread when yours popped up.

This is water oak burl worthless wood that was cast in a black and silver resin by Chris (Justturnin) I paired it up with a black chrome Panache kit, CA finished and polished up.

If I had to do it again, I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Justturnin (Feb 20, 2012)

Carl Fisher said:


> Here is my intermediate looser. I was actually getting ready to post it to another thread when yours popped up.
> 
> This is water oak burl worthless wood that was cast in a black and silver resin by Chris (Justturnin) I paired it up with a black chrome Panache kit, CA finished and polished up.
> 
> If I had to do it again, I wouldn't change a thing.


 

Carl,
That pen came out amazing.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 20, 2012)

Much appreciated.

Your long click was a great way to show off that length of jaw bone by the way.  Much nicer than chopping it into an upper/lower/cap setup or a shorter blank.  Very nice job on the pen overall.


----------



## philb (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's my loser!

Brown Mallee Burr on Rhodium Jr.Gent. CA finish and double buffed!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 20, 2012)

And if you couldn't tell, here was my "pit"iful entry. First time I tried a modified centerband and colored epoxy finial with a cherry pit in the cap. I love the looks of the pits. 

Great job to all!


----------



## mb007 (Feb 20, 2012)

This one was mine.


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 20, 2012)

My "non-finalist" entry. Roman Harvest with Ice Blue Abolone lower (my own casting) and whte PR cap with matching inlay.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Feb 20, 2012)

This one was mine.  I feel like I am still a beginner but because of length of time on IAP and turning I was intermediate.  Everyone's entries were just so awesome.  I was out of my league but it was fun to try it.

Congrats to all who placed!!

Here is the Oreo:


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 20, 2012)

There were so many awesome pens. Its a shame only three could win. Personally, I would like to see a vote from the top five or six instead of just three next year. So much is subjective.


----------



## RichF (Feb 20, 2012)

I had the HRB Roman Harvest.  Nothing too fancy.  Just a great piece of wood.


----------



## eldee (Feb 20, 2012)

G1Pens said:


> There were so many awesome pens. Its a shame only three could win. Personally, I would like to see a vote from the top five or six instead of just three next year. So much is subjective.



Definitely some good work here. I haven't seen any losers.


----------



## Scott.tudhope (Feb 20, 2012)

Those are all great pens! I wish I had half of that talent.


----------



## PSU1980 (Feb 20, 2012)

This was my entry.  It didn't make the finals but I tried something I hadn't done yet, the random segmenting.  I'm just glad that I wasn't one of the judges that had to pick the finalists.  I thought every pen could have been in the finals. It took me almost all day to make the blank.  Cutting and gluing and gluing and gluing and gluing.  I used Oak, Padack, Sassafras, Cedar, Walnut and Cherry wood and Mahogany and Maple veneer.  The kit was a Baron.  MM to 12k, 20 coats of CA, Novus heavy and light.

Thanks for looking and any comments good or bad appreciated.

Tim


----------



## PSU1980 (Feb 20, 2012)

See, I can't even add photos correctly.


----------



## PSU1980 (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL.  When I do upload photos, I upload the wrong ones.  Just like a bad day in the shop, its time to stop and try later.  Hmmmmmm....... maybe I should have entered the bulldozer.


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 20, 2012)

While it does not really matter I guess, I sure would have appreciated everyone reading the rules and adhering to them for more than a few hours.

"3 - Do  NOT post a photo of your entry ANYWHERE until the contest winners have  been announced."


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 20, 2012)

SORRY !! Should have paid more attention to what we were reading.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry as well. Guess I read it wrong. I thought the winners had been announced. We just don't know who is 1st 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## hewunch (Feb 20, 2012)

Mine is the one that didn't get finished in time


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 20, 2012)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Sorry as well. Guess I read it wrong. I thought  the winners had been announced. We just don't know who is 1st 2nd or  3rd.




That was my take on the rules as well.  Oh well.


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 20, 2012)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Sorry as well. Guess I read it wrong. I thought the winners had been announced. We just don't know who is 1st 2nd or 3rd.


 

Yeah...that sounds good....that's my story too !!


----------



## philb (Feb 20, 2012)

I assumed seen as none of the ones shown here are in contention, then it ws ok. And the Freestylers had started posting there, so all us Inters wanted to show off!!


----------



## sjhuse (Feb 20, 2012)

I have to say none of you are losers they were all beautiful pens..


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 20, 2012)

Apologies if I came across wrong.  No worries on my end, it was just one of many frustrating things today.  I was not as clear in the rules section as I should have been.  I will release a listing as I had planned to do. I was just trying to keep the release of info to a minimum so as not to taint the voting results should those names get posted accidentally.


----------



## weasel1219 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Here is my entry*

Made an Atlas or Polaris depending where you get it from.
The wood is Cocobolo with a trace of sap wood.  Finished 
with Penturners finish and several coats of CA finish.  I went 
ahead and submitted my pen, guess I was the second one in the
pot, and then when I went back an looked at all the other ones that
entered, I said no way this baby is going to make it.  But it was fun
entering and can't wait till next time.  I am honing my skills and I will
be entering more than one level.  
Thanks:smile-big:


----------



## hewunch (Feb 21, 2012)

Eric, you replaced the band on a jr retro!?! Very cool! I haven't seen that before.


----------



## jd99 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's my entry.............

Oh Wait..... I didn't enter.... :redface:  
Well  Maybe next Year :biggrin:


----------



## maxman400 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll Keep checking and when hunter-27 says it's ok to post, I'll post my loser.:biggrin:


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 21, 2012)

hewunch said:


> Eric, you replaced the band on a jr retro!?! Very cool! I haven't seen that before.


 
Thanks,
It took a bit to get it apart, but it comes apart just like a Jr. Gent. First time I've turned a ring like that.


----------

